# Not so micro - vintage fish pron



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

When I saw TomFl post his 25' SeaVee project http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1281989086 

I immediately reflected back to the days when my long time friend and fishing buddy John had his SeaVee and the times we had on it, circa 88-92. I was digging around in some old boxes looking for some research papers I did for a GPS drifter project at UM RSMAS and found a bunch of old pic's I knew I had but could never find them. 20+ years and several moves has a way of hiding stuff I guess. Anyway, here's the goods...

First set is a trip we made several times, Bakers Haulover to Bimini to clear customs then north to Great Isaac's to fish and free dive/spear fish. Generally we stayed one or two nights sleeping on board at the leeward side of the Isaac's lighthouse/rock pile, returning home from there and stopping to fish along the way of course.  


















Great Isaac lighthouse

























































































After cleaning some fish to make room in the cooler, a giant dusky came in, bumping the boat while eating the carcasses we toss in. Here I hand fed him a yellow but John missed the take.









144qt Igloo, solid with fish









Gotta Go misc

































































Sushi on the hoof









We really enjoyed that boat and I'm sure Tom will enjoy the hell out of his too, for all the same reasons.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Not so micro - vintage fish porn*

Awesome post, thanks for taking the time to put the pics up. 

Looks like you guys had a lot of good times on that hull, and you guys covered some water in it too. Exactly what I hope to do if the stars are aligned during the summer months. 

So..how bad were the bugs on the lee side when you guys slept on the boat? I've done that before over in Harbour Island and did not have a problem but never on the close islands. Will prolly be doing some "roughing it" trips like that with this boat.

-T


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Not so micro - vintage fish porn*

Tom, the bugs were never bad at all. Probably because there isn't much vegetation on that rock to speak of. Plus we always anchored a 100yds or more away.

There's so much storage and deck space on that boat that "roughing" it is easy. I imagine you could pitch a 2-3 man tent in the forward cockpit too like I did recently in my Panga skiff. On these trips though we just slept in light sleeping bags on Thermarest pads to get above a wet deck with a couple small tarps within reach in case it rained.

Lot's of fun and that boat is perfect for those kinds of weekender voyages. Handles bad water very well too. We've been in some nasty stuff in that thing. No worries as long as you don't do anything foolish, but if you get stuck in something that hull can take a pounding. It's really a great boat to run to the islands and back without breaking the bank in fuel. Like I said I was very sad when he decided to sell it.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That might be the oldest fishing report ever posted ;D Very Cool


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That had to be awesome. You're making me feel like I'm way behind on fishing adventures! Thanks for sharing DF.


----------

